# What kibble should I choose?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You will get lots of opinions on kibble here. It really depends on your dog and what works for him and what he likes to eat. I really like Orijen and Wellness for my dogs. However I fed my two Shih Tuz's Blue for years and they were very healthy until almost 17 years old.


----------



## rainbowpoodle (Feb 24, 2014)

The breeder that we are getting our baby from has recommended skinners field and trial puppy, if you shop around you can get free delivery. Im going to keep the baby on it as the breeder has fed all her pups and dogs on this brand she has said its very good and its also hypo allergenic and no chemicals


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you both. When I choose my breeder I will find out what he/she is feeding and then slowly transition him/her to whatever I choose. I like the Blue brand, but have heard it may be to high in protein. I will check out the brands you both use.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This helped me make a decision:

www.dogfoodadvisor.com 

 I tried to stay within 4 and 5-star brands 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you so much, great site.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

*searching for the right food.*

I appreciate all the wonderful information and advice I have been given for a quality Kibble for when I get my Poodle. I definitely will be choosing a quality 5star brand. Back many years ago, when I had my Toy Amos, he died in 2001, I feed Eucanuba. I thought it was a good food, I remember it was expensive. I have been totally surprised that it isn't so good. If I was to choose a grain free formula, would it be advisable to make a nice homemade cooked food for him and give a small portion, once a day. Possible 20 to 25% of his diet? Also, I have been reading about raw bones and am thinking about giving him one once a week. I still am a little afraid of the raw meat aspect, but have been reading about how beneficial it is for dogs. What age should I start giving the bone and what type.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I appreciate all the wonderful information and advice I have been given for a quality Kibble for when I get my Poodle. I definitely will be choosing a quality 5star brand. Back many years ago, when I had my Toy Amos, he died in 2001, I feed Eucanuba. I thought it was a good food, I remember it was expensive. I have been totally surprised that it isn't so good. If I was to choose a grain free formula, would it be advisable to make a nice homemade cooked food for him and give a small portion, once a day. Possible 20 to 25% of his diet? Also, I have been reading about raw bones and am thinking about giving him one once a week. I still am a little afraid of the raw meat aspect, but have been reading about how beneficial it is for dogs. What age should I start giving the bone and what type.


If you are going to cook, make sure you research ALL foods that are toxic for dogs. There is a webmd.com for pets SLIDESHOW that is really good I can try and find it for you. I have all toxic foods memorized though!  

And I personally don't use salt or any seasoning (garlic and onions are really bad for them, hurts their kidney etc...) and my dogs LOVE the meat or sweet potato etc just as much with or without salt! So I don't use any.

I personally cannot do the raw..... Just can't. I just don't get it, raw meat is mostly moisture I can't understand how it's enough nutrition, it's really low carbs... Vitamins? .... I know it's great protein but the 5-star food I feed them has tons of protein but also vegetables, fruits anti-oxidants (good against aging) etc.... 

But a lot of people really believe in the raw diet. I know it's good for their teeth, but I brush my dogs's teeth everyday... So... And their teeth are great.

I'd just research a ton, hope you are able to make a decision you are happy with 


EDIT: here you go! The slideshow from webmd about dangerous foods for dogs 

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie has been on Merrick Grain Free for almost three years and has done very well. I tried her on Orijen but it didn't seem to agree with her. I like Merrick because everything comes from America and they have a big line of treats, etc as well. But, as everyone says, its a matter of preference. To avoid allergies, I wouldn't feed any kibble that has corn or wheat and stay away from kibble labeled "meat" meal. (which could be anything) If you stay with a good natural brand made in the USA you'll be ok.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I had my mini puppy on Wellness, but he didn't like it much. I switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness grain free for puppies a week or so ago and he loves it. No diarrhea and it is high in protein, but he was a raw fed puppy when I got him. Maybe his body is used to high protein. Some of the little dogs have more issues with the high protein - at least it seems that way by what people have said here.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

So, just the high quality Kibble and no homemade food added would be best?


----------



## RufflySpeaking (Jan 7, 2014)

Homemade food and "table scraps" are great - just be sensible about them. If it's good for you, it's probably good for a dog. If it's not good for you (bacon), no matter how good it tastes it's probably not good for a dog. Meat (raw or cooked), a few veggies, some fruits, some rice or pasta - all are great. Stuff that's very greasy or spicy will do the same thing to a dog as it does to you, which is upset their stomachs. Avoid eggplant, onions, and very large amounts of garlic. Other than those simple rules, go for it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

food choices for pets appear to be as complicated as food choices for ourselves have become. we all kind of evolve toward what we think is best. dogfoodadvisor appears to be what people go by re selecting a quality kibble. some at pf feed only kibble and their dogs do fine. some feed raw. some feed homecooked. what's important is not to feel compelled by whatever seems pc at the moment, but to choose what works for you and your dogs, keeping in mind that animals also have nutritional needs that must be met - possibly more so with a puppy. personally i think picking a good kibble is important if you plan to travel with your dog. you can take kibble with you fairly easily, not so for raw and homecooked. doesn't mean you have to feed kibble all the time, just that you should try to figure out ahead of time which kibble would work.

in addition to rufflyspeaking's list of no-nos, i would add chocolate. we all eat it and are all tempted to share it with beloved pets - and dogs love sugar just as much as we do. but it can be harmful to dogs. some dogs actually can handle it, but not all. here's what my vet told me as a comparative: vets advise against avocados for parrots: some do fine, but some keel over. the point is, no one knows ahead of time. same with dogs and chocolate, though the result is usually less drastic if the dog can't handle it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

p.s. also on the verboten list: grapes. apparently connected to renal problems. my dogs loved grapes - until i found out they are in the forbidden fruit category. they were great treats while my cluelessness lasted.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Great advice, thanks.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Also, I have been reading about raw bones and am thinking about giving him one once a week. I still am a little afraid of the raw meat aspect, but have been reading about how beneficial it is for dogs. What age should I start giving the bone and what type.


If you are going to be raw feeding start out with chicken breast and then move onto other chicken cuts.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I really don't feel to comfortable with raw food, other than possible a meaty bone once a week. But even that makes me nervous.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I really don't feel to comfortable with raw food, other than possible a meaty bone once a week. But even that makes me nervous.


Instead of raw bones I buy 

Bully sticks

They are awesome, not too hard on their teeth/gums but helps clean them too. It kind of has the texture of wood and gets softer as they chew and it's totally digestible! 
If you ask what kind of meat it is, you may be grossed out, but it's a tendon, internal tendon... Well ask someone else LOL  it doesn't bother me at all. And my dogs love it. They chew on it for a hour or so, keeps them busy! And I put it inside a KONG toy for safety so the smaller pieces, when it's almost gone, are not a choking hazard 
Works out great!! They are pricy but sooooo worth it! 

Here is a picture of the bully sticks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Great idea, I will look into them. Nothing grosses me out, I'm a Nurse, LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Great idea, I will look into them. Nothing grosses me out, I'm a Nurse, LOL. Thanks.


Cool!!!!! 






this is what they look like up close 

Ps. It's a picture from Amazon, but that doesn't mean I recommend buying from them, they sell from some shady companies. But there are some companies that are great too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Does either Petco or Petsmart carry them?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Does either Petco or Petsmart carry them?


Yup but their prices are kind of absurdly high, 

I think a reasonable price would be around $7 to $8 max for a 12inch bully stick. But I have found cheaper ones

I don't know the quality of the walmart ones, can't vouch for those, but they are $6 for a package of 2 bully sticks!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

By the way, it's raining ... So we can't exercise the poodles... And they are bored.... Pacing... So guess what? They are now happy and entertaining themselves ... For at least an hour! 
Can you tell I love these things? Bully sticks are really awesome! 

Sorry for changing the subject of this thread a bit, but I think this is very helpful,  hope so.

Ps. Sometimes when the bully stick Is too thin to fit tightly in the KONG, I put the little remainder of previous bully sticks in with it, to make it a tight fit so they can't chew on the tiny pieces when it gets small. (Choking hazard) it shows on the picture
That way it just gets to small inside the KONG and they can't get to it. Then I replace with a new one for next time.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Walmart works for me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check the source country for food, treats and toys you buy. china's reputation right now is not good with regard to quality control of pet food items. i'm sure there are others in the same boat, perhaps just not as widely publicized.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I will be sure and do that. Thanks


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Bully sticks are much cheaper if you buy them online. I get mine from Pet Expertise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

I personally have never tried bully sticks, I'll have to try them out sometime. Elvis loves rawhides, but he's pretty small so he can't really choke on any pieces. If I had a standard poodle I'd definitely go for the bullysticks. The thought of a dog swallowing a rawhide makes my cringe. :afraid: Like a bullystick, a rawhide softens when they chew on it. (Caution for rawhides though: I'd recommend getting the ones where they're OK for consumption and are digestible. Also, some of them break apart so be careful that your dog doesn't get a smaller piece--he might choke!) Oh, and my brothers dog really liked those meaty bones that you mentioned, we usually got ours at the grocery store. It didn't make her sick or anything, of course an individual dog can be more sensitive to foods/meats than others. my neighbor also gives her golden/Irish setter mix meaty bones from the store and he seems to really like them too.

Back to food, My pug has been on Blue Buffalo and he's thrived on it! Healthy coat, good poops, I don't have any complaints about it. Although, poodles are definitely different than pugs so I am trying to find the best type of food for the specific dog itself. It really does depend on the individual dog and what he/she prefers. I don't know much about a raw diet, I've never really considered it or looked into it. It sort of makes me nervous that there is cautions and you have to wash your hands afterwards and be careful etc. If it's somewhat dangerous to us, couldn't it possibly be dangerous to the dog? But, as an individual, a dog may thrive on it. I personally don't feel comfortable with it, but food choices for your poodle is up to you, and if your happy with it--go for it!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I plan on trying the BB when I get my puppy home, not the grain free one though.
I am scared to death of the Rawhide bones since one of my coworkers went home from work one day and found his ****zu Puppy dead with a rawhide stuck in her throat.


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

No problem, do you mind if I ask why you aren't feeding grain free?

Wow! That's horrific, I never let Elvis chew on rawhides without supervising. He's always in his crate when I'm not home. So sad, I could never imagine losing a dog a dog like that. In that case, I'd definitely go with the bully sticks.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I just am a little afraid of that high of a protein diet. And I plan on supplementing. With a small amount of egg, liver, pink salmon, cottage cheese and sardines once a week each item. I stress a small amount, as this girl will be small. I want her to have lots of good quality food. Does this sound reasonable. Still researching though. If you have any better ideas please let me know.


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

It sounds great to me! I'd get other opinions though, I'm no expert! I'm sure your puppy will be very happy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Walmart works for me.


AHH!! Most likely chews sold at Warmart are going to be made in China. YIKES! If you want affordable bully sticks, I would suggest ordering them from bestbullysticks.com. You can order them in bulk - and can choose ones ONLY made in the USA. I just got a case of 25 in the mail this week!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Will look in to that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I just am a little afraid of that high of a protein diet. And I plan on supplementing. With a small amount of egg, liver, pink salmon, cottage cheese and sardines once a week each item. I stress a small amount, as this girl will be small. I want her to have lots of good quality food. Does this sound reasonable. Still researching though. If you have any better ideas please let me know.


 If your dog is doing well on a diet that contains grains, then I wouldn't feel pressured to take away grains - unless at some point you see issues that could be remedied by removing grains. That said, I would not fear a moderate amount of protein that is often found in grain free foods. Personally, I like to feed a diet that has 26-33% protein. That is a moderate to moderate high amount of protein. Less than 25% protein, to me, would be a low protein diet, which in my opinion really is not appropriate for an animal designed to eat animal protein.


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^ What she said! If your puppy is thriving on a food with grains, I wouldn't bother changing it (unless it benefits the health of the dog). Sometimes dogs don't react well to changes in food.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I especially think it is a good idea to keep a puppy on the food the breeder was feeding at least for enough time for the puppy to adjust to its new home. I would say about a month. That said, as a general practice, I personally switch my dogs' food regularly. I typically feed a new food every 3-5 months. I do not believe in feeding a dog the same food forever. But as to the grains vs no grains issue - do whatever works for you and your dog. I personally feed mostly grain free foods (or raw), but do occasionally feed a grain inclusive food.


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, also if you plan on changing the original food of which the breeder was feeding him, make sure to transition him slowly (over the course of a week or two, depending on the sensitivity of the dog it may take longer.) Mix up a small amount of the new few with a good amount of the old food, and slowly make the serving of the new food larger and larger until he is exclusively on his new food. Immediately switching foods may result in a tummy ache.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

That's what I plan to do, switch it over gradually.


----------

